# Autosleeper Duetto Shower tray cracking



## druid (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi
I have a 1997 Duetto and have just noticed hairline cracks appearing shower tray. Autosleeper say tray is now discontinued??
Does anyone know if there is a way of sealing/repairing in situ or if there is anyone who can repair or supply a replacement>>

Thanks


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

O Leary Motorhomes sell a kit for repairing shower trays according to their advert in May's MMM magazine.


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

There are what is called inserts.There the same size as your shower tray,and you just put those on top of the old tray and seal them on the sides, plus make a hole for the plug,that is it.It takes about 1/2 hour to fit,and it will cost about £60-£70 to buy.I got mine from ebay,so have a look under caravan parts or try this site,

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/

Good luck


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Consider these >>>repairs<<<


----------

